# I'm Craving. What are you Craving?



## smark

Hot Chocolate Fudge on top of Icecream.


----------



## SueM

One of John's (Lohachata) Ham's


----------



## Fishychic

A blueberry burrito blintzes


----------



## smark

Caribou / Starbucks Mocha.


----------



## gil_ong

i'm heading home in a week. all i can think of is the local fare, stuff i cannot find here.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

and this fine ice cream!


----------



## redpaulhus

home smoked BBQ:

Pulled pork sholder with NC style sauce
St Louis cut ribs with KC style (sweet) sauce
babyback ribs - Memphis (dry) style
with home-made side dishes of course:
coleslaw
bbq (smoked) beans
sweet potato french fries

oh, and appetizers - smoked stuffed jalepeno's (usually called ABT's) sound good right now

for dessert - hmmm I dunno, I'm usually too full for desert :mrgreen:

unfortunately, its been too cold or rainy lately for me to fire up the smoker for long. The last time I did babybacks (which usually take 4 hours) it took at least 6 due to the low temps. so doing a 12+ hour shoulder (which could take 16-20 in the cold) is out right now


----------



## smark

Hot Wings.


----------



## TTTT

A Braat or Italian Sausage


----------



## justintrask

mixed with











making


----------



## smark

Lasagna with pepperoni in it.


----------



## Fishychic

Jeeez Mark! You're a bigger piggy than I am! LOL. Just kidding. 


Actually, lasagna with pepperoni in it sounds good...


----------



## smark

Oink Oink.








But its good. Realy good. Burp.


----------



## SHizzle

White Castles ;D


----------



## smark

Oh Ya. Thats the ticket.


----------



## smark

Fajitas...


----------



## justintrask

more alcohol.


----------



## smark

justintrask said:


> more alcohol.


And Fajitas,


----------



## smark

Hot Chocolate.


----------



## justintrask

even more alcohol.

and more pike cichlids.


----------



## COM

What does pike taste like, J? Does it pair better with red or white wine?


----------



## justintrask

idk, but pacu tastes awesome with a nice tall glass of guiness


----------



## TBS_Dave




----------



## justintrask

...is that a discus!?


----------



## TBS_Dave

yes, yes it is


----------



## ThatFishKid

OH, speaking of eating our hobby, Shovelnosed cats are DELICIOUS!!! I highly recommend you try it if you ever get the chance....I guess that's what I'm craving now.

(In florida you can catch some good sized oscars. those aren't to shabby either.):fish:


----------



## smark

:fish::fish:


Pancakes.


----------



## smark

Strawberries.


----------



## StripesAndFins

Chocolate chip, cookie dough, ice cream with whip cream on top. YUM!


----------



## Buggy

Home made chicken and dumplings


----------



## lohachata

right about now;i am craving some of this........................


----------



## lohachata

i think i will buy a few slabs and put them in the freezer.next time we get some decent weather i will break em out and do em up.fresh coleslaw and fresh cut french fries...
oh yeah!!!


----------



## Kyoberr

Organic Dark Chocolate, always.


----------



## smark

Coffee. Lots of Coffee.


----------



## 207lauras

cold spinach and black olive pizza, which I just finished snacking on...yum.....


----------



## TBS_Dave

Skyline Chili


----------



## Dragonbeards

Chocolate.... and more chocolate... with some chocolate on the side....


----------



## frogman5

footlong buffalo chicken from subway


----------



## smark

Chocolate.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

black forest cake


----------



## smark

Ice cream with hot fudge.


----------



## Ice

I am craving two things .... Pork BBQs and apple pie !!!!! Gonna make me an apple pie this weekend. MMMMM mmm!! I know my 5 year old son has already said he would help me make a pie. 

Who wants to share with me ? Buggy? Baby Baby? Anybody? I make a killer pie folks ...


----------



## lohachata

count me in ice..i just loves me some apple pie..and i will share my ribs with you guys too..


----------



## Ice

Mmmmmmm ... ribs !


----------



## Dragonbeards

Mmmm... my family is crazy for those.


----------



## smark

Ice cream.


----------



## trashion

Dilllll pickles. yum.


----------



## smark

Steak......


----------



## smark

Buffalo wings and a burger.


----------



## Kurtfr0

French Fries.


----------



## smark

Pork chops.


----------



## Kurtfr0

well not frnech fries today, just Chic-Fa-la
or how ever it spelled


----------



## StripesAndFins

Chicken n' dumplin's YUM!!!


----------



## Kurtfr0

SAF, thats like NOT what you should WANT.

I expected Ice cream, or Chocolate! not an old fashion meal~


----------



## GupLove

StripesAndFins said:


> Chicken n' dumplin's YUM!!!



Right up my alley!
I always crave chicken soup (no noodles and no rice!) just dumplings!


----------



## smark

Me hungry. Lunch time.


----------

